# Профилактика заболеваний спины с рождения ребёнка



## stefi (13 Фев 2010)

Здравствуйте всем! 

У меня сын (5 лет).
И интересует вопрос профилактики. Чтобы в дальнейшем не было проблем.

На данный момент ходим в бассейн (когда не болеем) + массаж раз в год.

Но возможно есть какие то методы, гимнастики для профилактики?

Ведь с каждым годом нагрузка увеличивается, тем более когда пойдет в школу.

---------------------

Прочитала внимательно тему План оранизации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине


----------



## nuwa (13 Фев 2010)

*Профилактика болезней спины с рождения.*

Здравствуйте, рада видеть Вас у нас на форуме. 

Я думаю, многим мамам будет интересна эта тема. И не только врачи, но и они примут активное участие в ней!


----------



## stefi (13 Фев 2010)

*Профилактика болезней спины с рождения.*

Т.к. почти у всех близких наших родителей и у нас разнообразные проблемы со спиной. (сколиоз, остеохондроз, межпозвонковая грыжа...):cray:
То для меня проблема очень актуальна. umnik Хочется уже сейчас использовать все возможные метод и способы, чтобы даже в случае наследственной предрасположенности избежать в дальнейшем проблем.

Например, мы с рождения отказались от подушки. 
Подушка - это сложенная байковая пеленка в наволочке. У родителей проблемы с шеей и при этом все любят высокие подушки.

Надеюсь специалисты прокомментируют данный момент. Правильно ли я поступаю или нет? И дадут ещё рекомендации.

Заранее спасибо!


----------

